# possible 2206 alternative



## nucci (Mar 29, 2012)

Eminence Definimax 4012HO

usspeaker link

Eminence spec sheet

comments...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

It's 3db less efficient, has about 1mm less xmax, and a slightly lower Fs. Looks like a decent performer though, and I haven't gotten anywhere close to xmax on mine and they hurt. At $215/ea, they are more expensive than most used pair of 2206, but they'd be new and probably warrantied. 

Why are you looking for an alternative? Just having a hard time finding 2206?


----------



## nucci (Mar 29, 2012)

reserved about purchasing unknown condition, used old drivers

WRT efficiency, this JBL 2206 document shows a graph with 60W at 1M making 111-112dB. That equates to 94-95dB at 1W which is exactly comparable. The same JBL sheet says 95 for efficiency so it syncs up.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

nucci said:


> reserved about purchasing unknown condition, used old drivers


That makes sense. I got some that Matt had reconed, but the 2204 I used a few years ago were used and had been reconed. Just want to make sure that they are factory recones, which can usually be determined by the writing in chalk/crayon on the back of the cone by the JBL tech. Aftermarket non-JBL cones will not have this writing on them typically. 

Jammin Jersey has a pair of 2206 for $400 with original factory cones. I've seen them cheaper. If it were me, I would find a blown pair and have them factory reconed. I did this to a pair of 2118 a year or two ago and it saved me quite a bit of money and gave me a brand new pair of mids.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah...stay away from the aftermarket recones if you at all can. They just aren't the same.


----------

